# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  7 أيام فقط و يغلق باب المشاركة ...

## saad 2

*عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجل
*******************
7 أيام فقط و يغلق باب المشاركة ...
26 مشاركة لحد الساعة...
سارع و شارك بالمسابقة الثالثة لموقع حيلة
و فز بجوائز نقدبة بقيمة 200 دولار
رابط المسابقة
http://www.7ila.com/mossabaka.php
*

----------

